# Webhosting controle paneel dat goed op gentoo werkt

## ThUnDeR1989

hallo,

Mijn titel zal wel duidelijk zijn  :Smile: 

Ik zoek een goed controle paneel voor webhosting KLANTEN dat normaal op Gentoo kan werken.

Geleive niet met dingen zoals webmin af te komen aangezien het voor klanten is en niet voor admins (ik gebruik webmin nl. al)

het mogen open source pakketten zijn maar evengoed betaalde.

Cpanel heb ik getest heb hem wat moeten tweaken om te draaien maar werkt totaal niet op Gentoo (na een gewoone cpanel update wast al format lol)

Zou DA(DirectAdmin) werken op Gentoo? heeft iemand dit al ooit getest of ervaringen mee?

bij voorbaat dank

----------

## koenderoo

plesk al eens bekeken?

is misschien ook wat technisch, maar wel begrijpelijk.

----------

## ThUnDeR1989

hebben zij Gentoo Support?

----------

## koenderoo

Volgens de site van Plesk kun je het installeren onder linux. 

hun datasheet geeft dit in elk geval aan: http://www.swsoft.com/r/pdfs/Datasheets/plesk.pdf

Je kunt van hun site de demo bekijken. 

http://www.swsoft.com/en/products/plesk/demo/

Als je met je vraag bedoelde: zit Plesk in de portage tree? Antwoord: nee, omdat het een betaald pakket is.

Voor de volledigheid: ik heb geen banden met Plesk. Ken het alleen van mijn eigen webhoster.

Misschien is hosting controller een goed alternatief? http://hostingcontroller.com/english/index.html

----------

## ThUnDeR1989

http://www.swsoft.com/en/products/plesk/reqs/

Plesk ondersteunt geen Gentoo en die 2de heeft niet wat ik nodig heb  :Smile: 

ik ben nu al meer richting een eigen controel paneel aan het kijken dus als er mensen zijn die hier tips/scripts voor hebben let me know  :Smile: 

----------

## liber!

Virtualmin in combo met Webmin.

----------

## ThUnDeR1989

draai ik nu geen enkel gewoone mens kan daar een e-mail account of een subdomein mee aanmaken ik heb iets meer user friendly nodig  :Smile: 

----------

